# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Eric mcfadden interview

## mandolooter

yea that wild solo with George Clinton/Funkadelics. It was linked to here a few times....anyways he'll be interviewed along with drummer extraordinaire Wally Ingram at 3pm PST
&lt;a href="www.musiciansradio.com" target="_blank"&gt;Musicians Radio interview&lt;/a&gt;

----------

